# Wyndham Canceling Reservations within 15 days.



## jjmanthei05 (May 23, 2012)

I know it says that if you have multiple overlapping reservations within 15 days they *can* be canceled without notice unless you have a guest certificate. Has anyone actually had this happen to them or is this like when the auto pay messes up and you get a notice that your account is locked and all your reservations *can * be canceled but never actually are. 

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## ronparise (May 23, 2012)

If no one has tested this...perhaps you can be the test case? 

I havent had the need or nerve to try it yet


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 23, 2012)

It has been a while, over a year, that people did post on Wyndham Form where they had been zapped without notice. A couple others were  warned to get guest certificates.

I would not try with a must do reservation with vacations  scheduled and plane tickets purchased.

Also, would have a Plan B.

It is simply a  revenue raising nuisance, not a logical thing.

Like you can rent  Wyndham bookings, but not RCI  reservation if  for  financial gain!


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 23, 2012)

I go round with Wyndham on this frequently because I do have the need.  I frequently double book us so that I can check out of one unit extra late and arrive whenever I want at the second unit.  For example, last year I had us booked at Edisto Beach until the Monday AM and also booked for check in at Bonnet Creek on Sunday.  The plan had been to stay at Edisto Beach until about 6 or 7 pm and still have access to a condo for eating and showering after time at the beach.  We then planned on just arriving at Bonnet Creek around midnight.  Since my husband is not with us on these trips, I have a go around each time with Wyndham.  I always need to speak to a supervisor who overrides it somehow.

It is a waste of points, I know, but when you are not an early AM person plus traveling with children, the cost in points is well worth it for me.  Thankfully, most supervisors have children and understand my point of view.

However, I would never just do this and not call to make sure they don't cancel either one of my reservations.  Even though this is one policy that I would really love to challenge in court.  When they initially limited the guest confirmations for VIPS, they were suppose to allow multiple reservations as long as the owner was there to check in all units.  Like in the case of a big family vacation with multiple units.  But then they changed their minds.


----------



## learnalot (May 23, 2012)

Jason,

I also remember people posting within the last year about having overlapping reservations cancelled without notice inside 15 days if guest certificates had not been obtained.  I have not personally been in a situation where this rule would be applicable.


----------



## richardm (May 23, 2012)

The cancellations happen.. If you have a need to have two overlapping or duplicate reservations in your name, you'll need to contact reservations and make sure they are aware and tag a note in the system...


----------



## ronandjoan (May 29, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> I go round with Wyndham on this frequently because I do have the need.  I frequently double book us so that I can check out of one unit extra late and arrive whenever I want at the second unit.  For example, last year I had us booked at Edisto Beach until the Monday AM and also booked for check in at Bonnet Creek on Sunday.
> It is a waste of points, I know, but when you are not an early AM person plus traveling with children, the cost in points is well worth it for me.
> 
> However, I would never just do this and not call to make sure they don't cancel either one of my reservations.  Even though this is one policy that I would really love to challenge in court.  QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 29, 2012)

ronandjoan said:


> SOS8260456 said:
> 
> 
> > I go round with Wyndham on this frequently because I do have the need.  I frequently double book us so that I can check out of one unit extra late and arrive whenever I want at the second unit.  For example, last year I had us booked at Edisto Beach until the Monday AM and also booked for check in at Bonnet Creek on Sunday.
> ...



I would guess you could easily get around this by putting the first week under you and the 2nd stay under Ron. You can have 2 reservations under the same account as long as they are done under different names.

Jason


----------



## itsmyvacation (May 16, 2013)

They (Wyndham) can and will cancel your reservation if they spot overlapping reservations at the same resort under the same owner's name.

Reservations will do this and not notify you.

We were always told that if w had two owners listed on the deed, each owner could have a reservation at the resort and all would be OK but that has apparently changed.

We showed up at Sundara (WI Dells) yesterday to find that Reservations had canceled us without letting us know.  Now we have family who came from all over (including AZ) and don't have rooms.

Wyndham sure knows how to treat VIP -Platinum Owners!


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 16, 2013)

Tells me, the computer is checking member numbers and then looking for whether a GC was "brought"....

As a Platinum owner, Wyndham logic will be: You get 15+ GCs and that is what they should be used for....

I would be ALL over the resort manager - hope you had printed out the confirmation before you left home.

Dang, that should be done 15+ days in advance as when you left home (inside the 15 day mark), it would already have been cancelled.


----------



## JimMIA (May 16, 2013)

itsmyvacation said:


> We were always told that if w had two owners listed on the deed, each owner could have a reservation at the resort and all would be OK but that has apparently changed.


We have three owners on our account -- myself and my two adult daughters.  

Last July we had three identical reservations for the same week at Smoky Mountains, one reservation in each of our names because our three FAMILIES were all vacationing together.  When I made the reservations, the agent assured me we'd have no problems.  

We had no issues at all, but we obviously weren't trying to game the system -- just having a family vacation.


----------



## massvacationer (May 16, 2013)

I think we need to get official clarification on this policy from someone in authority at Wyndham.    Specifically:    If there are multiple owners on an account, can overlapping resevations be put in seperate owner names and will this protect those reservations from canceling?


----------



## am1 (May 16, 2013)

Wyndham cancelled some of my overlapping reservations that I requested be put into to co owners names but never happened.  There is no safety net if Wyndham cancels a reservation in error.  That situation made the second week at a nearby resort useless which Wyndham ended up refunding points for weeks after the dates had past.  

Wyndham can be very penny wise and pound foolish. 

Perfect example is staying at orlando or Daytona and wanting to do a day trip to the other.  Having parking, use the resort amenities, clean beach towels, and room to rest, eat, shower is more than worth booking a room at Ocean Walk for a day trip.  The VC's get hung up on saying that you cannot be at two places at once.  Which is true but I can be at two places during the same day.  

Other good example is when road tripping.  It is hard to know how many days one wants to stay at a resort on a road trip or how long it will take to get from one to the other.  

Wyndham should not be going into peoples account on their own when they normally make a lot of errors just trying to do the basics.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (May 16, 2013)

*Cancellation Question*

My wife, Mary Stanford and myself, Harry Sweet are both owners on the same contracts.  I made reservations for us in Newport RI in December.  We needed to units.  I made two reservations; one in her name and one in my name.  Do I need to worry that one of these reservations may be cancelled. The previous posts makes me worry some.  Thanks for any comments.  Jim Sweet


----------



## BamaBlue (May 16, 2013)

Last year, My brother and his family and my sister and her family all went on vacation together. I booked 2 two bedrooms and I put one reservation in my name and the other in my wife's name. Everything went fine. when we arrived, they just asked us to put the names of who will be staying in each room. We had no problems...


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 16, 2013)

This thread was STARTED in May 2012 ---

*Today's poster brought up a very recent cancellation *- and many replies by members TODAY, are citing examples from a year or so --- not in the last 15-30 days.

The QUESTION is: HAS anyone had 2 co-owners BOOKED into the same resort in separate units very RECENTLY and not been cancelled? One reply from *am1* clearly states IT HAS HAPPENED TO HIM. And he had requested those reservations to be placed in different co-owner's names, too.

am1 has many points and books many reservations.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 16, 2013)

If you have have them under different names the system wont cancel them. The system needs to see it is the same person. My account is in an LLC, and wyndham has messed up when putting my name on the account so it is actually listed 3 times with nothing after my name, "Mgr" and "auth rep". None of those have ever been canceled on me or have I been contacted about it.

When I have multiple reservation around the 15 day mark under the exact same name I start getting phone calls and emails from wyndham saying "they will be canceled within 48 hours" but i haven't yet tested it to see if they actually would. 

Jason


----------



## paxsarah (May 16, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> This thread was STARTED in May 2012 ---
> 
> The QUESTION is: HAS anyone had 2 co-owners BOOKED into the same resort in separate units very RECENTLY and not been cancelled? One reply from *am1* clearly states IT HAS HAPPENED TO HIM. And he had requested those reservations to be placed in different co-owner's names, too.



Not quite as recent, but two months ago at Bonnet Creek we had two units - one in my husband's name, one in mine (co-owners) - and had no problems. We booked the trip online and selected one owner for each unit we reserved.


----------



## am1 (May 16, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> The QUESTION is: HAS anyone had 2 co-owners BOOKED into the same resort in separate units very RECENTLY and not been cancelled? One reply from *am1* clearly states IT HAS HAPPENED TO HIM. And he had requested those reservations to be placed in different co-owner's names, too.
> 
> am1 has many points and books many reservations. I think we all need to get a timeline of WHEN this change might have occurred? And are local resorts reviewing their inbound lists OR is the computer automatically doing the cancelling? And if manually cancelled, only in PRIME or overbooked situation -- or is this a 'step' before the new WAITLIST feature is rolled out?



The VC never actually put the reserations in the co - owners name.  That is what caused the problem.  I never checked to make sure which OR tried to put on me.  

If the reservations are in different co owners names or even the same guest name they will not be touched.  There are a few other ways not to have the rooms cancelled.


----------



## ronparise (May 16, 2013)

Recently I had several identical reservations in my name. (first weekend of May, Jazz Fest in New Orleans)  I got automated phone calls and emails warning me that these reservations were at risk, but it didnt happen; nothing was cancelled... I was able to finally get them rented, and Wyndham did get their $99 each for guest certs, but there was a period of 10 days where they warned me but didnt do anything


----------



## Explorer7 (May 17, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> This thread was STARTED in May 2012 ---
> 
> *Today's poster brought up a very recent cancellation *- and many replies by members TODAY, are citing examples from a year or so --- not in the last 15-30 days.
> 
> ...



Just got back from Coconut Mallory an Wyndham affiliate resort booked through Wyndham two rooms one in my name and another in DW's name with not issues. Did the same thing last week in march at Kingsgate with no issues and again in January this year at Nat Harbor no issues. Did it many times last year with no issues. I never risk have multiple rooms in the same name. We are both co-owners.


----------



## richjester (May 20, 2013)

My wife and I have done two reservation, one in each name, several times without incident.  We did get a warning email once on a unit we rented, but we've never failed to comply with the rule and therefore have never been cancelled.


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 20, 2013)

hjsweet2002 said:


> My wife, Mary Stanford and myself, Harry Sweet are both owners on the same contracts.  I made reservations for us in Newport RI in December.  We needed to units.  I made two reservations; one in her name and one in my name.  Do I need to worry that one of these reservations may be cancelled. The previous posts makes me worry some.  Thanks for any comments.  Jim Sweet



My husband and I did the same in April.  There was no issue at all for us.


----------



## am1 (May 20, 2013)

There is never an issue if the rooms are in different co-owners names.  It is an issue if a VC does not put one of the rooms in co-owners name as requested.


----------

